# what my hypnotherapist told me..



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

okay so my hypnotherapist believes in past lives... and like life after death and all that etc. So we were working on my phobias.. firstly she was trying to get me to drive again.. and I told her everything about how I felt.. dp.. dr.. everything and she said that I was not sick and that we could work through these problems.

Apparently she believes that I'm having a spiritual realization before my time and apparently we planned our lives before we came here.. so I chose to get this dp/dr. basically when we're born on earth, we come into our bodies with a clean slate, with no memory of the world we left behind.. which i donno what you wanna call it.. heaven/the other side/the other dimension but anyways, she says that my problem is that I dont have a clean slate.. some how I know that this is not really all that life is.. and that life technically can be considered a dream.

now i dont know.. how many of you would be freaked out for someone confirming that everything is a dream.. but I felt comforted.. and reassured.

All my life I feel like I didn't fit in.. even when if i thought about it, I did fit in, in the obvious ways.. and even minor bullying.. happenend to most ppl.. but I think I was depressed most my life.. because I always felt this weird home sick feeling for a place that I couldnt identify.. I don't know how many of you can relate to this feeling.. but I know alot of us are overly analytical.. and maybe this could explain it. I always thought too much and was considered very deepppppp.. too deep for most people lol.

I know that everyone will have alot of different opinions about this.. but honestly, when she told me all of this, something just clicked. and maybe its total b/s but it makes alot more sense than anything else I've ever been told.

On a side note, my brother also has derealization, and we never really knew if it was the kundalini awakening meditation he did before his time, or it was random.. but I'm really starting to think it was the kundalini..

I donno if what she told me applies to just me,or maybe alot of us.. but I will keep you updated my fellow soldiers. She also told me that it's up to me on how I want to deal with the DP that I chose to happen to my life.. apparently the more we struggle in a life time, the more we spiritually grow when we die. This all ties in with reincarnation, etc.

Ah, we'll see what happens.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

omg, she seems so Cool! that is a very intruiging idea.

so is it trauma from past life? or just an awakening? maybe you should do a past life regression hypnotherapy. I did one and got transported back to 748 AD in an ancient area in the Levant known as Aram. I was a carpenter as well. its so odd to know that that place actually existed in 748AD. so odd


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

That "place" you feel homesick.... it sounds familiar also to me, but I don't think it's actualy "place". It is the state of mind or soul that we're searching for. It's actualy our need for love. When we don't have it, we are depressed and most of the time we don't know why are we depressed, but it's because we can't find love in our lives and we are mostly unhappy with ourselves. 
Homesick for "afterlife" or "beforelife" where we were probably happy and where we probably have had LOVE.

But, despite all of that, I still think that DP/DR is the result of depression, stress and imbalance in chemistry of brain. It's something that makes us miserable and not happy. I think that your hypnotherapist don't know what is wrong with you, so he is selling you stuff that he believes in that has nothing with DR.

Don't get me wrong. He could be right about his beliefs, but I still think that DP/DR is something that must be treated properly or simply letting it go and wait for recovering. 
If epilepsy, lyme disease and thyroid hormones can cause DP/DR too, then for sure it's something organic with chemistry in brain gone wrong.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

I came in contact with a lady who specialized in pretty much the same thing. I was 13, DP was starting to get worse and as a result I was toying with spirituality. I am not spiritual now but I can relate to being calmed by having thoughts and feelings confirmed by another person in this way.

From what I have read I can see merit in hypnosis, especially regarding dissociation. However (big HOWEVER) personally I believe past life regression et al. to be eyewash and a little bit of brainwash too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

deleted.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm glad that you are finding some help, as for me I truly believe that reicarnation is a crock of shit. no offense to you. I believe in God ,and Jesus, anyone is more that welcome to talk shit about that. I hope that this lady can truly help you. I feel that we are all on a journey, and wherever that leads us who knows, I truly am sorry if I offend anyone, But for some reason the thought of us reliving our lives or someone elses truly gets under my skin. Best of luck to you. God Bless


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats pretty cool. i tried to explain dp to my boss at work and he thought that i had some spiritual gift or something like i was able to transport to other dimensions or something. I feel anything but enlightened!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I have to be honest here, I didn't read the first post because I really freak out a lot with these thoughts. I've been struggling a L O T lately with existential questions and stuff, like what's the meaning of life and such, and I wanted a good way out, a way to beat these fears, so I could be able to live but I freak out even more when I read about spiritual stuff/etc because it's not how I used to live my life, I lived free of fears, day by day, not caring about anything, never really believed in anything and I was just fine with it, but now I'm not for some reason, and I'm freaking out :/.. I don't know how to explain why I fear spiritual stuff really, I guess it's just something really different from my old life you know.. when I first got DP, I realised something changed, and I've been feeling like that for about a year now and all I want is my old life back, I don't want a new life with new thoughts or anything, maybe that's why I'm so scared of spiritual stuff

Anyways, with all of these words I mean, how can you find relief in changing your personality? Like, people with DP usually mention that they miss the "good feeling" , also known as "normal state" , so, new beliefs would probably bring more fears (like in my case) , right? I just hate myself for not being able to find relief in this stuff, and you guys can.. might sound rude but I just want a relief really


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

Positive thinking.... Jesus all the way brother. He is helping me immensley!!! No offense to the owner of this post.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I have to be honest here, I didn't read the first post because I really freak out a lot with these thoughts. I've been struggling a L O T lately with existential questions and stuff, like what's the meaning of life and such, and I wanted a good way out, a way to beat these fears, so I could be able to live but I freak out even more when I read about spiritual stuff/etc because it's not how I used to live my life, I lived free of fears, day by day, not caring about anything, never really believed in anything and I was just fine with it, but now I'm not for some reason, and I'm freaking out :/.. I don't know how to explain why I fear spiritual stuff really, I guess it's just something really different from my old life you know.. when I first got DP, I realised something changed, and I've been feeling like that for about a year now and all I want is my old life back, I don't want a new life with new thoughts or anything, maybe that's why I'm so scared of spiritual stuff
> 
> Anyways, with all of these words I mean, how can you find relief in changing your personality? Like, people with DP usually mention that they miss the "good feeling" , also known as "normal state" , so, new beliefs would probably bring more fears (like in my case) , right? I just hate myself for not being able to find relief in this stuff, and you guys can.. might sound rude but I just want a relief really


You're freaking out, because our condition is WEIRD and spiritual stuff is also WEIRD. It's nothing strange to freak out with DP/DR. It's same with me. 
Even when I'm watching some bizzare movie, I'm freaking out. 
Forget about anything spiritual and try to live your life most normal as you can.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

nix said:


> You're freaking out, because our condition is WEIRD and spiritual stuff is also WEIRD. It's nothing strange to freak out with DP/DR. It's same with me.
> Even when I'm watching some bizzare movie, I'm freaking out.
> Forget about anything spiritual and try to live your life most normal as you can.


Agreed.. this is probably the best thing to do in my case : X


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for all your replies, I wasn't offended by any of the posts... I knew when I wrote this that people were going to have different opinions.

I would just like to say, after reading all the posts that I understand where everyone is coming from. I just don't agree or disagree with anything.

No religion can convince me 100% and no atheist can convince me 100% and so I'm in the middle.

I think science and religion work together. I saw this interview about a physicist talking about other dimensions.. and the multiverse.. it's some cool stuff and if these multiverses exist.. I don't think that disproves God at all, I think we're just getting one step closer in understanding the universe. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39qmbl7mpJQ) really cool link if you want to learn about it.

anyway, I just think it's foolish for anyone to rule out possibilities of.. possibly.. any idea. No one has all the answers, NO ONE. Some people think religion is b/s some people think science is b/s and some people think everythings b/s lol.

So whatever my hypnotherapy revealed to me.. could possibly be total b/s but so could everything else that I've learned in my life. No one really has the book of all knowledge.. no one is credible enough for that..

All I'm saying is... I'm going with my gut.. which says keep an open mind.. and that's my way of trying to deal with this shit.. I've struggled with medication.. I've struggled with anxiety.. I've struggled with trying to understand this shit on my own.. I've struggled with religious viewss trying to explain what I have.. or doctors explaining what I have.. because nothing clicked.

alot of people start with " I Believe.." well yeah, that's true.. you BELIEVE.. you do not KNOW.. no one knows, I don't even know.

BUT im not saying that anyone else was wrong or right, I'm just saying.. nothing made more sense to me then what I learned in hypnotherapy.. which doesn't prove or disapprove religion or.. "reality". on a side note I read about Jesus.. and I have a lot of respect for Jesus and the idea of Jesus and his teachings and his sacrifice.

Sorry if I scared anyone by my post before.. or if I offended anyone by this one. I know how scary dp is and how weird it is.. I was just hoping this post would click with someone else. HOPEFULLY you guys got something out of it.

Peacee and love people


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

S O L A R I S said:


> omg, she seems so Cool! that is a very intruiging idea.
> 
> so is it trauma from past life? or just an awakening? maybe you should do a past life regression hypnotherapy. I did one and got transported back to 748 AD in an ancient area in the Levant known as Aram. I was a carpenter as well. its so odd to know that that place actually existed in 748AD. so odd


how was your experience with it?? what did you learn. did it help with your dp/dr at all?


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I have to be honest here, I didn't read the first post because I really freak out a lot with these thoughts. I've been struggling a L O T lately with existential questions and stuff, like what's the meaning of life and such, and I wanted a good way out, a way to beat these fears, so I could be able to live but I freak out even more when I read about spiritual stuff/etc because it's not how I used to live my life, I lived free of fears, day by day, not caring about anything, never really believed in anything and I was just fine with it, but now I'm not for some reason, and I'm freaking out :/.. I don't know how to explain why I fear spiritual stuff really, I guess it's just something really different from my old life you know.. when I first got DP, I realised something changed, and I've been feeling like that for about a year now and all I want is my old life back, I don't want a new life with new thoughts or anything, maybe that's why I'm so scared of spiritual stuff
> 
> Anyways, with all of these words I mean, how can you find relief in changing your personality? Like, people with DP usually mention that they miss the "good feeling" , also known as "normal state" , so, new beliefs would probably bring more fears (like in my case) , right? I just hate myself for not being able to find relief in this stuff, and you guys can.. might sound rude but I just want a relief really


I know I had to stop reading it because I obsess about these weird thoughts and that was kinda freaking me out. I'm a science kinda girl and I can't really make myself believe in anything like that. Although I grew up Christian and still somewhat believe that way, but I am confused on it a bit.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

outlaw said:


> how was your experience with it?? what did you learn. did it help with your dp/dr at all?


It did not help with DPDR. It was just very very amusing, especially that I always had a thing for furniture and interior architecture. its funny that I was a carpenter in past life. Personally, I do not think I believe in it, or maybe I do, i dont know. I want to do more hypnotherapy in all its kinds and forms, but Its somewhat expensive.

I totally believe that you can stimulate your mind to regain memories that would otherwise be obscure.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I know I had to stop reading it because I obsess about these weird thoughts and that was kinda freaking me out. I'm a science kinda girl and I can't really make myself believe in anything like that. Although I grew up Christian and still somewhat believe that way, but I am confused on it a bit.


I was never really "forced" to believe in anything, but I didn't care about any of this either, all I wanted was to live life as I knew it, everything else could just f. off lol, but DP literally forces me to think about this kind of stuff, and worry about it, and then ending up with no sense at all..


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I was never really "forced" to believe in anything, but I didn't care about any of this either, all I wanted was to live life as I knew it, everything else could just f. off lol, but DP literally forces me to think about this kind of stuff, and worry about it, and then ending up with no sense at all..


i really feel for you.. i just wanna go back to live life as I knew it too. ugh.


----------



## easyreader (Jan 25, 2010)

lol


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm an "extremely" "logical" "thinker". Reincarnation is a beautiful idea, but it's a fairytale.

I want a close relationship with God. IN HIS PANTS. ;O


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Bear said:


> I'm an "extremely" "logical" "thinker". Reincarnation is a beautiful idea, but it's a fairytale.
> 
> I want a close relationship with God. IN HIS PANTS. ;O


??????????


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Interesting story. I don't know is he reincarnated, but he knows too much about that place: 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnYmrBPDKUw&feature=related




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z44Gr0YLSUI&feature=related





Not that I strongly believe in it, but I think there is out there much more that we are capable to understand in our limited physical bodies.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

This isn't exactly reincarnation but I've always felt my parents weren't my real parents and someday my real ones would find me and then my real life would begin.

We'll, no one ever found me so I'm still waiting for my real life.


----------



## hellokitty (Jul 7, 2010)

I wasn't the religious kinda girl, but dp forces me to think about existentional issues too. And before dp, death didn't affect me so much, but now I'm scared just by thinking of it. It's really sad to me to think that one day everybody dies and we will never have another chance to live like this, and I can't enjoy life, appreciate it, if you know what I mean. I feel like I'm just wasting my life. Dp sucks!


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

ive been reading some books on meditation and all that jazz, and in Eckhart Tolle's "New Earth" he talks about the ego and stuff and what i gathered was that this is not *MY* life, but rather a life im living in.


----------



## TheUniversalistArtist (Jul 22, 2010)

your therapist is 100% right, and deep down, all of us know the truth, but we depersonalize from that truth especially when it's in front of us because that truth puts too much control in our own hands and requires too much faith in spirituality and ultimately in the self.

I am recovering.

But I had to embrace my true self and am letting go of my past...a pain I felt so strongly and couldnt stop obsessing over.\

Don't fight the obsessions.

Obsessions are actually your sub-conscious giving cues to your consciousness to listen to the integration forming deep within, once you listen to and ask yourself, "why am I thinking about this? what is so important?" the images/messages come, but you have to be grounded enough to start this.

Yes it's scary.

We all left ourselves "roadmaps" and "clues" on how to WAKE UP long time ago, we just keep fighting that attention span because it also requires a strong faith in inner wisdom and emotionality that is most decidedly higher than what is presented to us outwardly.

My doctor told me not to be afraid of being a genius and that I should embrace it.

Our emotions ARE stronger than everyone elses..bodies too, parts of our brain are open that usually arent, so you can see where this might be relative.

A major keystone in this, my current task on the checklist, is accepting the negativity in the world. I've not understood it my whole life and have fought against SEEING it, often making myself a recluse just to cope, but I've still been dissociated. What if I did that because I was born accustomed to a life of love and peace?

I know I have a special purpose, I know I chose this, and I know that this period in my life is meant for waking up to my true self.

I'm an artist, a teacher

I even remember choosing this path, I just denied that the memory was real.

I'm waking up.

You will too.

Just listen within.

www.theuniversalistartist.com


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bear said:


> I'm an "extremely" "logical" "thinker". Reincarnation is a beautiful idea, but it's a fairytale.
> 
> I want a close relationship with God. IN HIS PANTS. ;O


Nice.lol.
Outlaw, I can dig it. I was interested in things like this long before the depersonalization/derealization was triggered.


----------

